# 05 Pathfinder Fog light relay



## barnkim (Jul 19, 2005)

I know its been talked about in this forum before but, does anybody have simplified directions on how to enable a seperate control for your foglights. Basically I want to be able to have foglights with parking lights.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 19, 2005)

can anyone help with this , i am interested in this also.


----------



## dirtdog (Jun 20, 2006)

On Jeeps you bend a tab on the relay that is located under the hood and plug it back in.

I wonder if it is something similiar for the pathfinder


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 19, 2005)

i am sure i could figure it out if i could just find the fog light relay, does anyone know where it is on this vehicle , i looked in the fuse boxes under the hood already, i actually started pulling relays out and the fog lights never turned off. i guess i might have to buy the nissan service manual and look at the wiring schematic, unless someone has one and could photo copy the page and fax it to me or scan it and e-mail it to me.thanks


----------



## jspitz (Feb 28, 2006)

I looked into this a while ago since I live in the exurbs - a low-lying rural and heavily wooded area with a lot of marsh and a large reservoir. Whenever we get temperature swings, we get a ton of fog - sometimes so thick that low beams are dangerous and do nothing but reflect back. Low-mounted fogs only could be quite useful. While it may be illegal to use fogs without low beams in many areas, the Ohio Revised Code seemingly permits it. Either way, the law can take a back seat to my safety - especially when I'm the only one on the road.

Anyway, according to the FSM, the fog lamp relay appears to be part of the IPDM E/R (Intelligent Power Distribution Module Engine Room). The relay is shown in the FSM within the IPDM and shows no numbered connections. In other words, it seems like it is integrated.

The lighting combination switch is connected to the BCM (Body Control Module) - essentially the computer for the car body.

The IPDM internal CPU receives a signal to light the fogs from the BCM via the CAN bus, provides positive voltage to the internal relay which, in turn, powers the fogs on pins 50 and 51.

Basically, the combi-switch doesn't provide power directly to the relay - there are 2 logic units between the two.

Modifying the combi-switch wouldn't work since it is already providing the desired output - the fog switch is switched "on" regardless of the position of other switches. Modifying the IPDM (or the internal fog relay) would be an internal modification - possibly not reversible, and probably warranty voiding should an IPDM problem arise in the future.

It seems to me that the most likely method to get the fogs to light without the low beams would be a programming change via CONSULT-II. When the code was developed for the BCM, this should have been a trivial option. Whether or not this option was included, I have no idea.

I hope I'm wrong and there is an easier way (or I'm right and fogs w/o low beams can be enabled easily via CONSULT-II).

-James




fastfreddie said:


> i am sure i could figure it out if i could just find the fog light relay, does anyone know where it is on this vehicle , i looked in the fuse boxes under the hood already, i actually started pulling relays out and the fog lights never turned off. i guess i might have to buy the nissan service manual and look at the wiring schematic, unless someone has one and could photo copy the page and fax it to me or scan it and e-mail it to me.thanks


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

fastfreddie..
Download a copy of FSM for free at http://www.phatg20.net
Foglight wiring diagram is found in K "Electrical", pgs LT-65 to 66

jspitz..
Holy Crap!
talk about integrated.
..only way I can see it happening is if you cut power wires # 50 & 51.. and wire up a separate relay and manual switch (dunno if can get into control stalk wiring).

I agree.. fog light control is very limited (seems like on most cars these days)

I'd like to be able to get ..High beams, Low beams, Fogs.. all ON at the same time.
..for driving in the desert at night.
But after you brought up the Wiring issues(!)... I think i'm better off getting some auxilliary lights / switches put in ..instead of messing with the Oem lights.


----------

